# Alfine 8 cog??



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I am looking to re gear my fat bike I would like to have a 23 tooth rear cog. I have seen them before but now i can not find any. Any one know if they are still available.

Thanks JOHN


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Here (sorry 2nd option not in stock for 23t)

They also have a variety of other options, not cheap but normally most stuff is stocked.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

If you need a US source, Harris has 'em, scroll down toward the bottom of the page:
Shimano Nexus Internal-Gear and Generator Hubs


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

harris shows that the 23t is out of stock. How much would it cost to have one shipped from the UK?


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

ADV said:


> harris shows that the 23t is out of stock. How much would it cost to have one shipped from the UK?


They say -

"This website will calculate the actual cost of delivery after you have added the items you would like to purchase to your shopping basket, registered as a customer and submitted a delivery address."

There is a currency converter button wich shows the sprocket is $12.49 postage probably $15-20 I would guess.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## scooby214 (Oct 15, 2011)

I bought a 23t cog for my Nexus 3 through Petra Cycles. Total cost, including shipping from UK, was $15.41. I bought it back in April. The cog arrived in about a week.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Petra Cycles are good with competive pricing, think I got a 24t off those guys.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

will the 24t sram sprocket fit my alfine?


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, running 32 x 24 my Alfine 8 snow & mud winter hack, spin for the win. 

Picture with the 24t sprocket on the Alfine 11 I was running in whilst waiting for a new build frame to show up.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks -jes I am going to order one up. 31x24 gearing should really get me through the sand and snow great!


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

No worries John, just remember that this setup is quite under geared against perceived recommendations.
The Alfine 8 feels more robust than the Alfine 11 but stomping on the pedals on a steep incline may shorten the life of your hub.
Can I ask where you sourcing your 31t chainring from?
Looked at this a while ago but there were only a few custom options available, I was trying to get a "micro drive" type setup (for clearance) but decided at the time to look at BMX or Middleburn cranks when finally ready.

Enjoy


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

-jes said:


> Yes, running 32 x 24 my Alfine 8 snow & mud winter hack, spin for the win.
> 
> Picture with the 24t sprocket on the Alfine 11 I was running in whilst waiting for a new build frame to show up.


Love the chain. Does it wear well? I run magic gear and this chain would certainly help getting that sorted out.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Corporal Punishment said:


> Love the chain. Does it wear well? I run magic gear and this chain would certainly help getting that sorted out.


Its a Gusset Slink half link chain.
Running different versions on all my bikes (all IGHed)

The photo is of the coloured version which is fine as long at it doesn't rub against something like a chain devise, as you can see the finish will come off.
The cheapest and hardest wearing finish is the "crome" version.
There is also a lighter version Gusset Slink Bling with a gold finish which is really nice.
I went with the Gusset as at the time as it was one of the few available in 3/32" which I needed for the Rohloff chain tensioner.

Wear appears ok, think I have only replaced a chain once in the last 4-5 years, this was on the bike I ride the most.
I gave up measuring for wear after the first six months, however I don't do high milage, I do swop between bikes, but the area I ride in suffers from clayey mud which is quite abrasive on drive trains.
You may notice the wear more running a magic gear, but I guess it would make set up a bit easier.

Gusset Bling Slink and Alfine on the new frame (required some custom dropouts for the torque washers)


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Thanks. And you're right - I do notice wear more because of magic gear; especially when the chain falls off! I'm going to give this one a try next time I change my chain.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I just ordered up a 24 tooth cog from Petra Cycles. I hope it works the cog on my bike has the offset side facing out to clear the tire so as long as the cable holder don't hit it I think I should be in good shape.


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

I was checking chainline options and with the dish facing out the chain just caught the cable holder on my Alfine 8, but a little tweaking of the arm should get it to clear.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've bent the cassette joint's cable stop arm to clear 23T-26T cogs with chain. I found it's best to bend it on the hub. Also, I over-bent one and had to toss it, now i just bend it enough to clear.


----------

